# 678



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

678 is a 2010 Egyptian film by director Mohamed Diab focusing on the sexual harassment of women in Egypt (for english subtitles, press 2nd button from left at bottom right corner)


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for posting this. Will watch when i have time. I did look it up on wikipedia... Did you know that some dude, attorney Abdel Hamid Shabaan, tried to block the film because it gives Egypt a bad reputation???

This is mainly the problem here, until they finally accept that the problem lies on those disgusting pathetic scumbags that harrass women, nothing will ever change. They simply keep blaming media for showing what the rest of the world already knows: that any woman is likely to be abused in the streets of cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> thanks for posting this. Will watch when i have time. I did look it up on wikipedia... Did you know that some dude, attorney Abdel Hamid Shabaan, try to block the film because it gives Egypt a bad reputation???
> 
> This is mainly the problem here, until they finally accept that the problem lies on those disgusting pathetic scumbags that harrass women, nothing will ever change. They simply keep blaming media for showing what the rest of the world already knows: that any woman is likely to be abused in the streets of cairo.



Even in this forum we have had posters saying it doesn't happen here.
I posted about my assault in the lift to have one women say I had worse done to me in London... did she really think that having a worse experience in London meant that my experience here was null and void therefore making sexual harassment non existent. 
I do not have a single girlfriend who has not been subjected to harassment..indeed only at Christmas my friend who Sonrisa knows had a bad experience in a taxi with a young man, my friend is in her 60s.. I asked her if she had told her husband and she laughed and said of course not because he would simply tell me not to go out.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Make sure you click on "watch on YouTube", otherwise you won't get the english subs button.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a very good movie! You can also download it as a torrent.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I was surprised by the quality performance of all actors, really really good


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just finished watching this movie. I was moved to tears.
I am so lucky that I am protected to a certain extent as living here without protection must be a nightmare.


----------

